# Bad Times



## Courage122 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey everyone I'm new here and I have had IBS for a couple of years now. I'm a 15, (almost 16) year old guy, and it seems like its starting to get out of control. Towards the end of the previous school year, I had finally thought I controlled it, and I was just having an episode every once and a while opposed to every day. Well for the past week, it's just been absolutely horrible. Miserably bad abdominal pain, alternating constipation and diarrhea, everything. In the past, I've had bloodwork, 2 endoscopies, and even a colonoscopy. Mild irritation was found, but thats about all. Its like I'm sitting in school, and have that feeling in my bottom. Not to sound crude, but it feels like theres a corn cob stuck up there, and theres nothing I can do about it. So I would just sit there wiggling around in my seat while at the same time my stomach is making horrible noises.I kinda have trouble talking to people about it, and I've only told one of my friends, really just because she was just diagnosed with Siliac Disease, and knows my IBS problems fairly well. Its starting to control everything I do. I'm afraid to go out and have fun, scared to eat what I enjoy, and just plain scared to do anything. What happens the most is this: I'm on the toilet, and what manages to come out is like diarrhea, but its also like I'm constipated, because its a huge effort just to get anything out at all.Sorry if I sounded kinda crude, but its really hard for me to explain exactly what I feel like. I'm also going to my doctor tomorrow, and was wondering if anyone had any advice for me as to what to tell him? I've tried things like probiotics and I practically live off of Pepto Bismol now. When I try to tell people about it, it just comes out like a joke. Their always like, "Well its not that bad, get over it." And I'm sure everyone here knows how cruel people can be, especially in high school. I hate it when I have to just run out of class and straight to the bathroom, its so embarrassing. Any kind of help at all would be greatly appreciated. Sorry for the length and crudeness, but I just wanted to get all of this out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Katie_ann (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi,I'm 15 (almost 16!) too! I just found this website and pretty much have only had IBS for about 2 months at the most. So I really can't help you much as to what to ask the doctor etc. The only thing I can think of to ask him would be to obviously see if there are ANY meds at all to help you! I JUST found hyomax (pretty sure thats the name) and its actually started helping. I have tried many meds that never helped but luckily this has started to give me some relieve. I would just ask your doctor about any meds you could try. Also tell him EVERYTHING, don't leave anything out....I hate telling my doctor anything because its SO embarassing as a teenage girl to talk to anyone about this...let alone a half stranger adult. But its really helped. Hmmm I am trying to think of anything else...but I really don't know anything else. Keep us updated on how everything goes!! I really hope that you can find things to give you relief! I know exactly how you feel about not wanting to tell anyone in high school...I have only told 1 of my closet friends. And it does help to have someone to talk to when your having a bad day or something. Good luck!! Hope everything goes great...Not sure how active this forum is (the teen one) cause I have only been here a few days and havent gotten any responses on mine but I plan on checking all the time!! I'm always here and know pretty much what your going through!! Ok bye!!Kate


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi guys,I'm not a teen, but I am a mom and sooooo sympathize with both of you. I can remember when I was in Jr. college getting hit with an attack and having to leave class. It is so hard, and yes kids can be sooo cruel. My ten year old who has IBS really struggles with going to school. Luckily, her attacks are still few and far between, but if they ever get as bad as mine I've decided I'll definetely home school her as I know what it is like to suffer with this.Just curious, do either of your parents suffer with IBS? Do they understand your conditions? Also, a general practiioner is where most people usually start, but to be honest I did not get any relief until I went to a gastro. They just know more about it. Hang in there guys. I can't imagine how hard it must be for you as the teens were the most difficult years of my life as is and my IBS developed in my early 20's. Keep us posted on what the Dr. says.


----------

